# Might buy a 2004 Inbro?



## ultimatesports (Mar 7, 2007)

Looking at buying a 2004 singlr head, 12 needle machine. Can you give me the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Buying a used embroidery machine can be a gamble unless you are [or know someone who is] well experienced with the operation and servicing of these machines.

If you are new to embroidery, I would suggest you not purchase any used machine unless it has been thoroughly gone over by a well qualified tech first.

As far as the Inbro brand machines, I think you will find that some owners have been happy, some have not. Inbro's single head 12 needle machine has probably been their most reliable embroidery machine. 

Inbro service and after sales support has not been as good as it should be ..... do a search for Inbro machines in this forum for more info. There is also an Inbro group at 
inbrousa : Inbrousa 
that you may wish to check out.

Not sure where you are located but it is also important for you to know how close the Inbro dealer / tech is. 

Bob


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

It may also help to know that there is a list of Inbro dealers on the Inbro USA website at

Inbro USA

Bob


----------



## ultimatesports (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you for your input. Is there anyone that owns one that can give me first hand knowledge of the machine.


----------



## durantdesigns (Jan 7, 2013)

I have an older inbro C-1201 that is barely used. (floppy disk) with a ton of accessories. Looking to sell it OR to learn how to use it. Diane


----------



## logonlady (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi:

I have an Inbro IBC-1201 that the control panel went bad - how much are you asking for your machine?


----------



## durantdesigns (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know what to ask, as I have put so much into it and the accessories as well as the digitizing program that came with it. I am in the process of dusting everything off and doing an accounting. Make an offer!
Diane


----------

